# maybe it was there for a reason!



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

So today I came across this. now the picture doesn't show the entire situation, but here's what happened. 

some HVAC guys found a leaking RPZ and instead of calling to have it repaired they decided to take it upon themselves and fix it... 

they cut out the RPZ and installed a single check. then from the #2 shut-off they ran black iron about 3 foot into a copper tee without a dielectric union...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


now i have to order a new RPZ and redo the whole area...

It'll take about a month to get here ( i have to order things a strange way - can't just go downtown ) 


now some heads are gonna roll...
:furious:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I'm actually impressed that an hvac tech would have the interest to screw with you.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Black iron on a water line? OUCH!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Usually the HVAC guys around here just would have taped it until it didn't leak and not told anyone:laughing:


----------



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm starting to think someone is screwing with me, today i came across a Watts 909 RPPD installed completely upside down. ... I guess they thought the test cocks were drains for winterization, lol..

~ and look at the great job with the insulation over the heat tape! :thumbsup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*HELGORE,is that you?*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Upside down RPZ is a new one on me too....:blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd have to check my ASSE book. But I don't think that is code compliant:laughing:

WOW...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You can always tell when a fitter does plumbing. There's always 25 rounds of teflon tape on each nipple.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

thats what keeps us in buisness


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

kentdmo said:


> thats what keeps us in buisness


exactly


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Upside down RPZ is a new one on me too....:blink:


I had one in a factory in Chicago. 1.5" lawn irrigation. The in-house guys propressed it in, because there is a monster gas meter about 8' from the RPZ. I set up a gas moniter and cut it apart and soldered it in the proper orientation. The local yokels were nervous and standing back about 100'. I told them if it blows up, 100' won't help them.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

another good one


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

slpknt10l03 said:


> So today I came across this. now the picture doesn't show the entire situation, but here's what happened.
> 
> some HVAC guys found a leaking RPZ and instead of calling to have it repaired they decided to take it upon themselves and fix it...
> 
> ...


I dont see any picture???


----------

